# Help! Cat people...



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a 13 year old orange and white tabby cat. I have had her since she was a kitten and can tell she is moving a lot slower these days.

The past week or so she has been having a hard time swallowing and every now and then will cough. I talked to my vet about it and she said it could be multiple things but most likely it is asthma. Now, when I asked her what we would do to treat it, she said we would most likely put her on prednisone. I really don't feel comfortable putting my cat on steriods for the rest of her life, especially because she is getting older. I tend to try and stay with homeopathic medicine but understand traditional medicine is needed as well. My vet also advised to pick up some laxatone to make sure it wasn't a hairball. I gave her some for the first time today. 

I also switched her food to grain free, and got organic kitty litter that won't make a cloud of dust every time she goes to the bathroom. 

I am wondering if anyone else's cat has showed similar symptoms and what they did to treat it? Besides her having a hard time swallowing and occasionally coughing, she is fine. Eating and drinking normally, normal bowel movements, no vomiting, etc. She has slowed down a little but she is getting older. She has had a clean bill of health her whole life and this is the first time she has ever shown any sign of being uncomfortable.

I have spoken with my vet and if it comes down to it I will bring her in, but wanted to explore my options first. I hope it's not asthma and that it's just a tricky hairball. I am just afraid to bring her to the vet because she get's really anxious and pants every time we put her in the car (then for hours after) and if it is asthma this could cause a life threatening attack.  The vet already said they would give us sedation ahead of time but I just feel so bad because she is so old. I will take her in on Monday or Tuesday if all else fails, any advice in the meantime?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I don't have experience with this, but I have heard great things from acupuncture. Maybe that is an option?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Brave said:


> I don't have experience with this, but I have heard great things from acupuncture. Maybe that is an option?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have heard this as well. Once we are for sure of a diagnosis, perhaps I will seek out to our hollistic veterinarian in town. (I am good friends with another vet and she is happy to see her no cost for the exam (obviously if blood work or x-rays are in order there will be a charge) the problem is just getting her to the clinic.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would take your cat to the vet. 

Before leaping to the conclusion that she has asthma - I would be thinking upper respiratory infection. And cats can get pretty sick if not treated.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I question it being asthma. There is a cough variant asthma, in which the person doesn't wheeze, but coughs. The cough is pretty much back-to-back, causing shortness of breath.
I know that asthma can interfere with eating solid foods, but there isn't usually any difficulty swallowing. It takes too long to chew and swallow food, compared to simply swallowing.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

If it continues time for a vet visit. While she is getting older, 13 is not that old for a cat.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My cat Essie started slowing down when she was around 13-14 (we weren't really sure of her age, it was guesstimated she was between 1-2 years old when she appeared at our house) but she never coughed. For her it was hyperthyroidism. 
She actually rallied, and was better for a year or two, then around age 15 or 16 she began a decline again.
I think vet intervention for some blood work might be a good idea.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Keep giving the hairball remedy for a while just in case. If it is hairballs it's an easy fix. Have you checked her teeth? Maybe she can't chew her food properly.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thank you everybody for the responses. We took her in on Saturday after much anticipation that the laxatone was working. We gave her some sedation ahead of time but it didn't help with the panting on the way to the vet. The vet took X-rays & did blood work. They are sending the X-rays to a radiologist and still awaiting results of the blood work from the lab. Vet says worse case scenario it is cancer. I will update as I can.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very sorry you don't have an answer yet... huge hopes it's something fixable. My very best and prayers.


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

The radiologist got back and it's cancer. Without aspirating the mass and sending it to a pathologist we can't be sure what type. We have already made the decision not to do chemo and just want her comfortable. The vet recommended putting her on steroids to help her appetite, but it won't cure her. I am a little concerned about this but if it is going to help then we will give it a try. Thanks again for all the nice thoughts and responses. It is hard watching your pets get old.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh, so sorry to hear this. I hope the steroids help.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so sorry... it is so hard when they get older. At least now you know what it is and you can make her comfortable. My thoughts are with you and I hope you can spend as long as possible with her.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

I hate to say this but she might have a heart condition. I have though a cat with hyperthyroidism, no coughing but he was loosing weight. That is treatable with Felizamole. Best and keep up posted.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Drat, just saw the latest thread. I'm so very sorry. 13 is not old for a *****-cat


----------



## Reese9 (Jan 11, 2012)

We made the decision to put our Alley down last night. She had refused food & didn't purr for 4 days. She was growing very weak and was having a hard time breathing. It was the hardest decision I have ever had to make. I miss her but am convinced I will see her again one day. 2 months ago she seemed like a normal, healthy cat. I can't believe how quick the cancer took over her body.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry for your lose 

Cats are great pets too and it's hard once they are gone


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss  
It's horrible, I know, when there is nothing we can do for them...simply let them go...
We hate ourselves even though we know that we set them free of any suffering and pain on the Earth.
I like to believe that one day we'll be all together again.

RIP little Angel Alley <3


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry. Cats are so special.


----------



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Hugs and prayers are being sent. Know how you are feeling. Lost one of my cats back in May to a tumor on the bladder and then two weeks ago lost my beloved Golden, Sir Gordon. I truly feel your pain & sorrow and the emptiness you must feel. Only time will make things easier. Again big hugs to you & your Family.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Cats are so special, I'm sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. Kitties are so sweet. Hug!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

